# Worst horse seller excuse you've heard



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Sooo....what's the worst excuse you guys have heard from horse sellers? About why they're selling, their price, etc.? I found an amazing-looking gorgeous 8-yr old 16hh chestnut TB eventer for sale for $500 on equine.com. Seller's excuse?

"He's so cheap because red chestnuts always carry a bad name, even though this one's real sweet."
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## upupandflyaway1 (May 10, 2010)

equiniphile said:


> Sooo....what's the worst excuse you guys have heard from horse sellers? About why they're selling, their price, etc.? I found an amazing-looking gorgeous 8-yr old 16hh chestnut TB eventer for sale for $500 on equine.com. Seller's excuse?
> 
> "He's so cheap because red chestnuts always carry a bad name, even though this one's real sweet."
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Hahahahahaha. I would of swept that one up!
My favorite is when people sell because their horse is too hot and you ask what they mean and they come back with "well, he was crazy so i locked him in his stall for two weeks and when i took him out he was psycho and i cant ride him anymore so im selling him"

RIGHT. classic.


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Bahaha those are hilarious.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

"Great deadbroke horse for sale... will trade for something well broke." 



... uh what?


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^ aha ha hah haha!!! oh i love it!

VB


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> "Great deadbroke horse for sale... will trade for something well broke."
> 
> 
> 
> ... uh what?


I see that one all the time on Craigs list. Or the ad says something the horse being a go any where do anything horse, will lead or follow on trails, walks thru water, etc and they will trade for a horse that is child/husband safe on trails. 

Oh yeah, and the selling horse because no time for it, but is willing to trade for another horse.


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

I always see 

"horse for sale only because of financial issues"
or "too many horses"
or "not enough time"

and I've seen those horses at horse shows dead lame or totally psycho.. RIIIIGHT, more like "make my problem your problem for $1000!!"


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I see that one all the time on Craigs list. Or the ad says something the horse being a go any where do anything horse, will lead or follow on trails, walks thru water, etc and they will trade for a horse that is child/husband safe on trails.
> 
> Oh yeah, and the selling horse because no time for it, but is willing to trade for another horse.


Yep. I always, _always_ scratch my head when I read those types of ads.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Selling because I can't afford to feed him. Well broke but hot. May trade for something that has no buck, kick, bite, or rear.

Translation - This horse is eating up all my money! He is psycho and keeps bucking! He rears when your ride him and just took a big chunk out of my arm! He's been ridden a lot but no one can discipline him! Pleeeeasssseee take him away!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

A guy told me he was selling his "dead broke, child-safe" gelding because it was "too slow for his child to use for Gymkhana" and then in the next sentence said "she rode him once when her horse came up lame and won 1st place in all the events she rode in!"

OOOooooook, so he's "too slow" but she won anyways? Was everyone else's horse lame and really slooooow that day? Try, he's a green-broke horse that BUCKS and only goes one speed.... horrifically fast! Idiot's child helpfully filled me in on all the stunts that horse had pulled when her dad went to go get his saddle, statements such as "don't worry, he hasn't bucked anyone off in 3 WEEKS now!"


----------



## BaliDoll (Sep 21, 2009)

Delfina said:


> statements such as "don't worry, he hasn't bucked anyone off in 3 WEEKS now!"



HAHA! I'd have turned around and ran straight for my car right then! :lol:

I like the ads that write about ALL KINDS of things the horse can do ON THE GROUND, but don't say a thing about what it's like in saddle. Gets peoples hopes all up until they realize the horse may not even be broke... lol


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Selling "because we just don't click" .....huh??


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

Very broke kids safe mare. She was used at birthday parties and the kids were crawling all over her. She had no buck, rear, bite, etc. 

Well, it turned out she did everything else - most things no horse would do because the hurt themselves while doing it, she didn't care!

Well, the horse was VERY green, and happened to be in a pasture besides the kids at the party, who went to the fence to feed her. (so that makes her a very good kids horse)

She was tons of fun, but not what she was supposed to be like. She is a little mentally unstable!!


----------



## Pro (Apr 23, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Selling "because we just don't click" .....huh??


I know lots of GREAT horses I would sell because we don't "click". The horse can be great, but the horse and rider as a pair just aren't good together. The horses can be great with someone else.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> I see that one all the time on Craigs list. Or the ad says something the horse being a go any where do anything horse, will lead or follow on trails, walks thru water, etc and they will trade for a horse that is child/husband safe on trails.


Now on this one, my mule can do all those things and I don't consider her child/husband safe, so I can completely understand this one.

I also understand the 'not clicking'.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

My personal favorite:

"Well he is just too hard mouthed"
"Can I see you ride it?"
"Alright"
The guy never let the reins leave his completely extended arms in every which way.


Hmmmmmmmmm................................................................................................I am still trying to figure out why this horse has a hard mouth.....................................................any ideas?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

My2Geldings said:


> Selling "because we just don't click" .....huh??


I totally understand this one.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

I hate when the ad states awesome barrel/cutting/jumping/dressage.... whatever the horse is supposedly great in... and there are no pictures of it even being ridden. Just out in the pasture.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> I hate when the ad states awesome barrel/cutting/jumping/dressage.... whatever the horse is supposedly great in... and there are no pictures of it even being ridden. Just out in the pasture.


That one gets on my nerves as well--they just show pics of their Super Duper Amazing Cutting Poneh out to pasture, or free-lungeing, or a close-up of their eye....what are we trying to do, examine the freaking eye?! Lol


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

equiniphile said:


> or a close-up of their eye....what are we trying to do, examine the freaking eye?! Lol


What, you are not an experienced enough horse person to tell that this is the worlds bestest ever reining/jumping/dressage horsey by a close up eye photo?

:wink:

Or how about the head shot with the horse looking over a stall wall? The ad talks about the great conformation of the horse but you get this nasty, dark, out of focus photo of the thing poking its head over a wall.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

we saw an ad for a great quiet draft horse, so we went to look. We get there and the poor horse looks like it has been galloping for hours and he seemed drugged. The guy put me on the horse (I was like 7 and had barely ridden) in the saddle and he got on the horse's rump and proceded to whip him to get him to trot. Once the horse started to trot, he jumped off and left me there i was like okayy. Any way the guy was insane!

another time there was an ad for a quiet pony. right. we get there and the gut has like 10 horses in a field, were thunking okay this looks okay. Then he leads us to the barn where the pony had been in a stall for 2 months straight. he went to get a saddle and we just left.NO THANKS!

VB


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Another one is when an ad says the horse is in Perfect health and we ride him/her all the time. Then you look at the picture and you can see individual ribs on the horse. Healthy...I think not. And your insane for riding a horse in that condition


----------



## kmacdougall (Feb 12, 2010)

My2Geldings said:


> Selling "because we just don't click" .....huh??


I've ridden TONS of horses that were very well trained that I would never buy no matter the cost because we just don't click.. I think that is a very legit excuse and I would go look at a horse that said that in it's ad because it's probably just the truth, instead of "can't afford to feed him/don't like him" etc.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I especially get a kick out of the "can't afford to feed" or "house foreclosing" or "board too expenvive", "don't have time"....and then at the end they say "willing to trade for a *smaller horse, bigger horse, etc*


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

How about on the other end of things? Recently tried to give my mare away because I am pregnant and said she is being given away as not broke. She was gallop broke but I personally have never ridden her. I got so many emails asking of she was husband/child safe and one "trainer" actually tried to throw her young teenage client up on her in my field. UH HELLO. You have not signed waivers. You're being rude. I told you that she is not broke. While I still own her you are not tossing someone up without protective gear onto a young horse that only has a halter on it.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

^WOW, some trainer, huh.

On that note, before I sold my Paint Clydesdale, I had in all of his online ads that I would only sell him to a guy because Sunny works so much better with men, and that I would only sell him to an experienced trainer or experienced adult with the time and experience to improve all of his bad manners. You wouldn't believe how many young high school and college girls wanting to "learn together" with a big pretty draft horse I had calling and asking if they could come see the pretty poneh. Ack! *Headdesk!*


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Pro said:


> I know lots of GREAT horses I would sell because we don't "click". The horse can be great, but the horse and rider as a pair just aren't good together. The horses can be great with someone else.


 Absolutely! but not a good selling sentence if you ask me! I wouldn't put that down in the add and wait until the potential buyer either asks when he/she calls or ask in person.


----------



## Cougar (Jun 11, 2009)

It certainly was a head ache that's for sure. My mare may be tolerant of people's idiotic actions but I am not. She was politely asked to leave.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Never heard this one before, just found the ad on equine.com. Think what's bolded first is the truth? Or are they trying to cover up what's bolded second?

Looks and moves just like her Dad. This is a rare opportunity to get such a horse of international quality at this price. She is suitable for any discipline and has an in your pocket personality to go along with that athleticism. For the breeder she is has fantastic jumping and dressage lines. 
Sorry to sell her, but *I am a recently ordained Zen Buddhist Priest and my life's purpose has changed.* She was purchased as a weanling for $10,000 and is priced to sell quickly. 
*She requires a routine corrective minor surgery on her throat that prices out around $1500. This is not a congenital condition but the result of a throat infection. 
*This mare is very special. She will be be your best friend. I am looking for that special person who will give her as much love and devotion as she herself radiates.


----------



## AQHA (Mar 15, 2010)

^^^please send me the link to the ad.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

What's bolded second sounds legit to me. Sounds like she's a mild roarer and needs that surgery. I've never heard of it being the result of a throat infection before, but I guess it's possible. 

The first part? I dunno. And why you'd put that in the ad, I dunno either. 

Finally, what breed of horse is this? A 10,000 dollar weanling? What's the price on her now?


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just saw one on craigslist last night. It said the mare had an old tendon injury that does not affect her riding ability in any way. They were selling her because she cannot withstand heavy work or jumping because of the tendon. 
Huh? I just thought you said it didn't effect her in any way??


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Silly you. Of course it does not affect her in any way when she is standing around the pasture of giving pony rides to toddlers. Any way means 'except when doing any real work' in a horse sales ad. :wink:


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

A "friend" of mine has a mare and foal for sale, which they are selling because...


> We really need to sell them both because the place they are at now has crazy horses and we don't want April getting influenced by them. Min is fine because she's older and too mature for that nonsense.


...Yup.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

maura said:


> What's bolded second sounds legit to me. Sounds like she's a mild roarer and needs that surgery. I've never heard of it being the result of a throat infection before, but I guess it's possible.
> 
> The first part? I dunno. And why you'd put that in the ad, I dunno either.
> 
> Finally, what breed of horse is this? A 10,000 dollar weanling? What's the price on her now?


Her current price was $2,500. Here's the ad, AQHA: K.E.C. Double Diamond Sport Horse Mare NEW PRICE | Buy this Horse at Equine.com


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

"Husband says must go. Fancy is in need of more training then we can do. Bomb proof and very friendly. The first to greet you. Use to dogs, cats, chickens, Turkeys, Peacocks. Has been saddled just not been rode. Did not offer to buck at all."

Seriously...I just ran across this ad.


----------



## roro (Aug 14, 2009)

Plains Drifter said:


> "Husband says must go. Fancy is in need of more training then we can do. Bomb proof and very friendly. The first to greet you. *Used to* dogs, cats, chickens, Turkeys, *Peacocks*. Has been saddled just not been rode. Did not offer to buck at all."
> 
> Seriously...I just ran across this ad.



At last, _just_ what I was looking for!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Nicos ad claimed him to be 'of broken spirit'...more like he broke his last owners hiney and needed a new place to live! I thought I was going to look at some sad sap, broken down old horse...Nicos 'spirit' cup runneth over.


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

I saw an ad that said a horse was "bulletproof" instead of "bombproof" i had to read it like three times to make sure I was reading it right.....either someone doens't know the term is bombproof...or someone didn't know how to spell.........I also saw an ad that said "Horse doesn't buck, bite, kick, or rear" and the picture with the ad was of the horse rearing...I thought it didn't rear??


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

I saw this one in a bulliten board ad:

" Hasn't kicked anyone, but needs someone who knows how to be behind a horse"

Ummmm,......do you mean he hasn't made hoof to rib contact yet? because if thats it...I'm buying him!!!


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Phantomcolt18 said:


> I saw an ad that said a horse was "bulletproof" instead of "bombproof"


Phantomcolt18, you have a rare find on your hands! 
:-o A horse that is not only rideable, but in the event you were being pursued by armed bank robbers, your horse would never go down. The bullets would just bounce off his shiny coat.

A true bombproof horse is worth money.
A true Bulletproof horse is right up there with the unicorn


----------



## Phantomcolt18 (Sep 25, 2007)

A knack for horses said:


> Phantomcolt18, you have a rare find on your hands!
> :-o A horse that is not only rideable, but in the event you were being pursued by armed bank robbers, your horse would never go down. The bullets would just bounce off his shiny coat.
> 
> A true bombproof horse is worth money.
> A true Bulletproof horse is right up there with the unicorn


 
ahaha so true...I saved the ad somewhere I'll see if I can find it and take a pic of it and post it.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

I read one the other day: Great childrens first pony, yada yada yada. Then right at the end - needs experienced rider

Ummm?


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Some of my favorites:
"We wanted a gray horse, but now he is lighting up and we don't want a WHITE horse. Will trade for another gray."

So you can sell it in 2-5 years?

"Very broke, very ridable, but our other horse is herdsour with him and makes noises when he leaves."

So you're getting rid of him... because then that horse isn't going to make any noise at all.

"Don't really like geldings, want a mare." 

I asked why, and she said she didn't like looking at them when they pee... what?

If you branch off into other animals, I REGULARLY see ads where people are selling donkeys because they don't like the noise they make. It's like, why'd you get a donkey, then? You thought they didn't really make noise? I also once saw a mule for sale because it made a "funny" noise, "it isn't like a bray or anything, it just is annoying."

I've also gone to a couple of places to look at horses, and everything seems great... until some little detail slips. Like one horse I looked at it turns out, had hip problems, but it "wasn't noticable"... she walked with a CLEAR limp. Another was "hyper", so they kept it in a stall for a month, and when they let it out, it nearly ran the person over. They explained he was "just happy to see them". Suuure.

I also went looking at a colt once, and the owner said, "He's not broke, but he could be REAL easy!". He then literally JUMPED on the horse, which was bareback and loose in a pasture, and tried riding it. It did NOT go well.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Hahahah this thread is making my day!! I have only ran across abusive situations when looking at horses not people who are contradicting themselves. But I did sell a little 2yr old that was sickly at an auction (they knew he was sick) then a year later I found him on craigslist for 1500 I contacted the lady and she claimed that the lady that sold him to her said he was a professionally trained 6yr old western pleasure horse! The sad thing was the poor gal paid 6000 for him once they brought him home they realized they got screwed over.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Not an ad, but something a friend was told.....
"He's not technically saddle broken, but you can saddle him and lead him with a kid on his back." 
She put a grandkid on him and tried to lead him and he wouldn't budge. (She has him because the owners hired her to break him to drive)


----------



## riccil0ve (Mar 28, 2009)

I'm not sure why selling because you can't afford to feed them is a bad thing... I'd rather have an owner sell a horse because they couldn't afford it than keep a horse they couldn't afford to feed. Horses are expensive, we all know that. It even gets expensive to feed an easy keeper when hay prices sky rocket. 

I don't do a lot of horse-browsing, I never went out looking to purchase one before. Ricci and Gracie both fell into my lap, lol. All the same, this thread cracks me up. =]


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

I saw another one tonight; 

"Deadbroke and no health problems; can go all day without any issues! Mildly lame in front leg, light riding only."

wat.


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

riccil0ve said:


> I'm not sure why selling because you can't afford to feed them is a bad thing... I'd rather have an owner sell a horse because they couldn't afford it than keep a horse they couldn't afford to feed. Horses are expensive, we all know that. It even gets expensive to feed an easy keeper when hay prices sky rocket.
> 
> I don't do a lot of horse-browsing, I never went out looking to purchase one before. Ricci and Gracie both fell into my lap, lol. All the same, this thread cracks me up. =]


I think what people are finding humorus is the fact that they can't afford to feed it but will trade for another horse. If you can't feed this one, what makes you think you can feed a different one?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fifty (Jul 1, 2010)

Something that bugs me, not really a selling sentence, but when people put, makes a Great Barrel horse! and would make a really good equitation horse too! I just kind of stare and am like, those aren't even comparable .


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I hate it when sellers go into incredibly pointless detail about things. Like this ad I saw a while back. It went something like this (except with way more horrid grammar):
"Joe doesn't buck, except for one time when my brother-in-law got on him. But that was because he had his legs too far back and wearing spur with rowls and Joe got spooked by a tractor backfiring which my cousin was starting because he was fixing the engine which had damage from the heat overheating it."
...


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

dressagexlee said:


> I hate it when sellers go into incredibly pointless detail about things. Like this ad I saw a while back. It went something like this (except with way more horrid grammar):
> "Joe doesn't buck, except for one time when my brother-in-law got on him. But that was because he had his legs too far back and wearing spur with rowls and Joe got spooked by a tractor backfiring which my cousin was starting because he was fixing the engine which had damage from the heat overheating it."
> ...


Sounds Southern. xD I came across a horse whose ad said it was "bomb-proof" and 8 years old. I go check the horse out, he's afraid of EVERYTHING, and his teeth prove that he's around 20 years old. I left.


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I think the ad I have been seeing for about a week takes the cake for 'biggest train wreck of an ad.'
Keep in mind, this is an ad for a 7 year old Quarter Horse. (which I have doubts about. You'll see why.)
The tagline of the ad: "Extremely Gaited, Friendly, Wiling Horse! Reduced Price"
The text of the ad: "Matrix is easy to catch horse, very willing. All he wants to do is please his rider, often crow hops, rears. Needs an advance rider, very smooth when riding. He needs an advance rider. Jumps, extremly gaited, feels like your not even riding. He does what ever you tell him. Has his 2010 coggins, feet recently done."


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

aneternalflame said:


> "Extremely Gaited, Friendly, Wiling Horse! Reduced Price"
> The text of the ad: "Matrix is easy to catch horse, very willing. All he wants to do is please his rider, often crow hops, rears. Needs an advance rider, very smooth when riding. He needs an advance rider... He does what ever you tell him."


What. The. Hell? Seriously. 

And another thing, how can a horse be "extremely gaited" and jump well?


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

I'm not a gaited person, but I have been told gaited horses can make decent low-level jumpers. Don't quote me on the accuracy of that statement, though.


----------



## SavvyHill (Jun 29, 2010)

Eh, I don't know much about gaited horses either, but how many Saddlebreds do you see in an eventing show?


----------



## aneternalflame (May 25, 2009)

Saddlebreds aren't generally gaited, but actually I've seen a few, just not of the Saddleseat type.


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch (Jul 1, 2010)

I hope I dont offend any Hypp _lovers_, but I had to ask a woman yesterday, why she was advertising her Hypp n/h mare as a broodmare?? her response and I quote 
"Raven is being sold as a broodmare because that is what she is. She is bred to N/N stallions. She is absolutely gorgeous & her bloodlines are incredible. There are many people out there that _prefer_ N/H horses to breed for BIG, naturally muscular halter horses. Not everyone agrees with that."

Yeah you can say I dont agree with that!


----------



## ChristianCowgirl (May 5, 2010)

Ok, correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds to me like the goal is to breed out the defect by not breeding horses that carry the gene. Why, then, would anyone deliberately breed a horse with the gene? (honestly, before half an hour ago, I'd never heard of hypp. I had to look it up.)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

equiniphile said:


> Never heard this one before, just found the ad on equine.com. Think what's bolded first is the truth? Or are they trying to cover up what's bolded second?
> 
> Looks and moves just like her Dad. This is a rare opportunity to get such a horse of international quality at this price. She is suitable for any discipline and has an in your pocket personality to go along with that athleticism. For the breeder she is has fantastic jumping and dressage lines.
> Sorry to sell her, but *I am a recently ordained Zen Buddhist Priest and my life's purpose has changed.* She was purchased as a weanling for $10,000 and is priced to sell quickly.
> ...


HAHAHA nearly died laughing when I read that.......Mum wanted to know if the horse did meditation as well :lol::lol::lol::lol:

I havent had much exp buying and selling but I know the guy who owned my horse told me that she was broken in on a feedlot and could cut out cattle like a drafter.........Im sorry but everytime we came into contact with any cattle Dana practically went into orbit!!! She hated them!!!


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch (Jul 1, 2010)

*Dear ChristianCowgirl*



ChristianCowgirl said:


> Ok, correct me if I'm wrong, but it sounds to me like the goal is to breed out the defect by not breeding horses that carry the gene. Why, then, would anyone deliberately breed a horse with the gene? (honestly, before half an hour ago, I'd never heard of hypp. I had to look it up.)
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


HaHa! that would make perfect sense to try to breed _out _a deadly defect, if you had an ounce of ethics or responsibility coursing through you. But apparently there are quite alot of breeders out there who actually breed for the positive horses, because they tend to be bigger, and what is popular in the halter show world. I was completely appalled and disgusted as well, to have learned that. Very sad indeed.


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

Another one this morning.

"Bred out the wazzoo; perfect, unflawed, no defects at ALL. I'm only selling him because I have 2 horses and can't feed them both. I'm only selling him because he has a clubbed foot and I'm afraid he may not be sound."


----------



## CoyoteRoseRanch (Jul 1, 2010)

Broski1984 said:


> Another one this morning.
> 
> "Bred out the wazzoo; perfect, unflawed, no defects at ALL. I'm only selling him because I have 2 horses and can't feed them both. I'm only selling him because he has a clubbed foot and I'm afraid he may not be sound."


 

????? What???? Same ad or two different ones????


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

SavvyHill said:


> Eh, I don't know much about gaited horses either, but how many Saddlebreds do you see in an eventing show?


My Paso Fino gelding is gaited and 22 years old. I decided to teach him to jump with my friend recently, and we had him jumping 2'9" with ease on his first day jumping. They can jump, they're just not built or bred for it like trotting horses.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ my sister events her half-saddlebred, shes obsessed with them. there are people who event their saddlebred & like them a lot for it =]


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

It went something like this, I cannot rember for sure though these are qoutes from the ad. the photo was of a bay mare happely prancing away from the camera "Quiet mare. 8 years old. free jumps 8ft. Has been jumping roundpen fences since a yearling. Great brood mare." Translation: frikkin psycho a** wont learn a **** thing and the stupid horse can't be kept outside a stall or else she jumps every fence in her path... pay me the $1200 and TAKE her before she is dogfood!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

GreyRay said:


> It went something like this, I cannot rember for sure though these are qoutes from the ad. the photo was of a bay mare happely prancing away from the camera "Quiet mare. 8 years old. *free jumps 8ft. Has been jumping roundpen fences since a yearling.* Great brood mare." Translation: frikkin psycho a** wont learn a **** thing and the stupid horse can't be kept outside a stall or else she jumps every fence in her path... pay me the $1200 and TAKE her before she is dogfood!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



lol what?


----------



## Broski1984 (May 28, 2010)

CoyoteRoseRanch said:


> ????? What???? Same ad or two different ones????


Same ad, **** near exact quote.


----------



## aandbminis (Jun 28, 2010)

I asked why, and she said she didn't like looking at them when they pee... what?

lol thats hilarious I have minis and see a lot of crazy things. Most people sell because of age and financial reasons or because of too many horses but I recently saw a mini for sale because it was too small..... It is a mini you know they are small did you think it was going to grow.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^ hahahahahahahahahaha my mini is to small is actually the best ever omg cant stop laughing!!!


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

SavvyHill said:


> What. The. Hell? Seriously.
> 
> And another thing, how can a horse be "extremely gaited" and jump well?


 how can a QH be "extremely gaited"?


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

I sold a mini because she was to small. I train my minis to pull a cart, so prefer B sized minis and she was just to small.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

I once went to buy a horse for a therapeautic riding program. He was a 14.2 hand Appaloosa gelding 8 years old. Very Quiet and friendly and exctreamly smart. Took him one minute to learn that if he walked over to the holla hoop and touched it he got a treat. we wold throw it and he would walk over. Nicker to get our attention then nudge it wit his nose and walk back over to us for a treat. The guy wanted 900 for him and was willig to take it in payments. We noticed he had a slight limp and the seller explained it was from a fight he had with the sellers stallion. He een showed us the tiny little cut on the leg where he had got hurt. Hubby trotted him up and down the path and the seller went pale real quick when I pointed out he was lame on the OTHER front leg. The sellers son showed up to ride him for me because he was trained western, hadn't been ridden in over two months, and the saddle was so big my feet were several inches about the top of the stirrups. When I pointed out the limp he nudges his dad and goes. "Hey dad, isn't this the horse with the cracked hoof?" The seller hemmed and hawed and sputtered, "No...no, I don't think so." The sellers kid (who is at least 25) picks up the leg looks at the hoof and goes. "Ya, Ya, it is dad, see right there. It's basically healed now though." I gave the guy a dirty look and said i still wanted the horse. I was n love with him and was willig to get it fixed. Told him i would get my vet out asap so I would now what I was getting into but unless the vet said he was dying from some weird condition then I would still buy him. We got a cal the next day. The seller had taken the horse to an auction.


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

The guy called us three months later and said he had an appaloosa mare for sale for 500 if we wanted to come see her. I was still ****ed at him and never went to look at it. Now I regret it. Since then I have dealt with him several times. Once you call him out once he gives you ALL the facts on a horse before you even ask and gives deals to people who know what they are doing. I would never send a beginner to him to look for a horse but for an experienced horse person he is a gold mine.


----------



## aandbminis (Jun 28, 2010)

haviris said:


> I sold a mini because she was to small. I train my minis to pull a cart, so prefer B sized minis and she was just to small.


oh this one was 33' so it was a good A sized mini and could have pulled a cart.


----------



## haviris (Sep 16, 2009)

Well that one doesn't make since, it was still A sized, but large A, maybe they were planning on letting their kids ride it. I don't agree w/ riding minis (although I just go w/ the 20% rule, and wouldn't have a problem w/ a kid small enough), but I don't understand buying a mini for a kid to ride, if they want something the kid can ride buy a pony! For one thing, how long would the kid have? Not long before they've out grown it and it's back for sale.


----------



## aandbminis (Jun 28, 2010)

thats true they might have been and btw, I hate those videos on youtube of adults or teenagers trying to ride a mini or a small pony but thats another thread I guess and I think it would be more fun for a child if the horse could be trained as a cart horse.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

JekkaLynn said:


> I once went to buy a horse for a therapeautic riding program. He was a 14.2 hand Appaloosa gelding 8 years old. Very Quiet and friendly and exctreamly smart. Took him one minute to learn that if he walked over to the holla hoop and touched it he got a treat. we wold throw it and he would walk over. Nicker to get our attention then nudge it wit his nose and walk back over to us for a treat. The guy wanted 900 for him and was willig to take it in payments. We noticed he had a slight limp and the seller explained it was from a fight he had with the sellers stallion. He een showed us the tiny little cut on the leg where he had got hurt. Hubby trotted him up and down the path and the seller went pale real quick when I pointed out he was lame on the OTHER front leg. The sellers son showed up to ride him for me because he was trained western, hadn't been ridden in over two months, and the saddle was so big my feet were several inches about the top of the stirrups. When I pointed out the limp he nudges his dad and goes. "Hey dad, isn't this the horse with the cracked hoof?" The seller hemmed and hawed and sputtered, "No...no, I don't think so." The sellers kid (who is at least 25) picks up the leg looks at the hoof and goes. "Ya, Ya, it is dad, see right there. It's basically healed now though." I gave the guy a dirty look and said i still wanted the horse. I was n love with him and was willig to get it fixed. Told him i would get my vet out asap so I would now what I was getting into but unless the vet said he was dying from some weird condition then I would still buy him. We got a cal the next day. The seller had taken the horse to an auction.


Reminds me of when we went to see Sunny and Steely. They were being sold as a pair, Sunny was a Paint Clydesdale gelding and Steely was a rregistered, dappled gray pinto, Welsh stallion. The couple selling them were selling because the husband needed a kidney transplant and couldn't look after them anymore. We asked if they had any medical conditions, and the daughter who was about 15 walked out while the wife was saying "Nope, they've never had any medical problems. They've been sound and healthy since birth." The daughter pipes in and says, "Mom, what about when Steely got really sick and emotional that one time? When the vet said he was suffering from that thingy that wouldn't go away?" Lol OOPS! The husband went on to say that it was just a little emotional disturbance and a little sickness from being moved from one barn to the other. While he explained, I heard the mom whisper to her daughter, _"why'd you have to tell them about that?! We want the horse gone!" _And we still bought the horses.:roll:


----------



## Starlet (Jun 3, 2010)

Some people i know bought a psycho horse that ran at top speed right through his fence!!! They got him because the sellar told them that the horse was supposedly a barrel horse. :roll:

they didnt dare ride it after awhile. i dont blame them! that horse was scary!!:hide:


----------



## leonalee (Jul 1, 2010)

A lady stopped out to our farm one day looking to rehome a horse she had. She was obviously having breathing problems when she was walking up to our barn.

" I have a really great little quarter horse mare - she throws beautiful babies. She'd be a great broodmare, or a good therapy horse. She is great on trails, doesn't spook at anything. My doctor told me that I shouldn't ride anymore because I have heart and respiratory problems." Okay... so far, reasonable, right?

Me - "Okay - well, we aren't looking for a new horse for ourselves right now, and I don't think any of our boarders are looking either, but if you want to leave your phone number and the horses height/breed/discipline, I will pass your contact along to anyone who is looking!"

Lady - "Yeah, that's great! She'd really make a good lesson horse. She has a great trot, she'd be a really good walk-trot beginner horse, and she has a really smooth canter. However, when you first ask her to canter she bucks. I have to have my niece ride the snot out of her before I can canter."

Me, trying really hard to NOT lol - "Okay, so you have a walk/trot/buck horse, then?"

Lady - "Uhhh... I really just need to find her a home, I can't ride her. She is great on trails though, she usually doesn't have any problems trotting right along! Oh - and she doesn't get along with men, she chases them down. She tried to run-down my nephew. She and I have a really great bond and she really only likes me, but if you go up to her with me, she'll like you. She'd make really good babies."

Me, unspoken: "No kidding! Great lesson/therapy horse, huh?"

Me: "Well, we aren't a breeding farm, but if someone is looking I'll give them your info."

Nothing better than a walking advertisement. Did I mention she was limping? Wonder if it had anything to do with the horse? I suppose I should appreciate her candor, however... just really funny that, in talking about the same horse she mentioned "great therapy horse" and "bucks" in the same 3 minute conversation. Oy!


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

"Horse is GREAT(!!!) over jumps, is an absolute star..."

Then right at end, in _tieny tiny little writing_...

"Want to trade for a jumper."

O.....kay? :lol:


----------



## wannahorse22 (Dec 27, 2009)

I absolutley hate it when people only post one blurry picture. As if that crappy picture will want us to go look at it...


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Get this:

Dolly is a very beautiful and sweet horse, but she needs a lot of work with training. *We've only had her for a few weeks.* She likes attention and didn't get enough of it, so she needs to build trust. She stands about 14.2 hh. She has a blaze and 3 white socks. She's pretty easy to catch, *especially once she gets to know you...didn't take long for her to warm up to us...maybe a few days to a wk.* 
She has been ridden by an experienced rider a few times when we got her and did good. Has a very good temperment and lots of potential. She stood still when mounted, but she just doesn't really know anything. *She needs to be taught from ground up.* *She's pretty gentle and calm. She does scare easily.*
Halter broke. Feet need work. She was not taken care of.

*$500 or trade for older broke gelding--looking for a gelding because we have one other horse that is a gelding, and we thought it would be best not to have a mare in with him.*


Really? Because my geldings are in with a mare and they do _just fine_.

In other words:
We got this mare cheap. She's not broke, hard to catch, and hard to halter. At *7-8 years old* she needs groundwork, because she's scary dangerous and we're scary inexperienced. Real calm until you try to do something with her, at which point she freaks out from here to Kansas City.
We didn't do her feet 'cause a $15 trim ain't worth it. 

Would like a cheap (or free!) old nag that we can ride all over the place, then sell again because our gelding does better with mares.


Wanna know what the sad thing is? *I know these people and sold them Sammy*. The 'experienced rider' was a rodeo clown who try to beat her into a walk. They bought the mare for _$50_. She needs ground work because she's half trained.
Wife has never ridden. Husband last rode 8 years ago. -sigh-


----------



## twogeldings (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh man, I just found this classic one:

And I quote:
-This horse is well broke. That is all i will say.
Sooo...doesn't pick up it's feet, halter, catch, lead...?

-Horse will be sold as is just like a car I have no control of what happens to him after he leaves.
"If the tranqs wear off before you get him home, thats your problem"

-Do not bother me with picture questions. the way the horse looks in a picture is irrelevant. He is dark grey/brown if it mattered.
So ugly, the horse broke the camera.

13.5 hand horse needs gone soon well broke take trades??


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

How can you even know what a horse is like after a week?! I give my new horses at the barn 2 full weeks off before riding. Its a lot to get used to! 
Instead of letting her settle in...they are getting some idiot to get on her back and forcing her to work. Poor girl. I hope she did find a good home!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

Posted in the ad that you posted


Oh and lastly i have a large nice saddle 18 inch semi padded (hard to explain) i want 250 firm. This horse is great for people who would have a hard time with a tall horse. 

The horse is advertised as 13.5,,,I guess that means 13 and a half hands. And you were riding him with an 18" seat? I sure hope thats english! A 13 hander shouldnt be carrying around an 18" western saddle!


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

I read an ad for a horse that would make a perfect beginner/husband horse. The catch was that the horse could only do a walk/trot because he always bucked in a canter. The seller was willing to trade for a nice, broke horse that w/t/c. I'm sorry but a beginner/husband horse should _not_ have a reputation for bucking!!


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

dressagexlee said:


> I hate it when sellers go into incredibly pointless detail about things. Like this ad I saw a while back. It went something like this (except with way more horrid grammar):
> "Joe doesn't buck, except for one time when my brother-in-law got on him. But that was because he had his legs too far back and wearing spur with rowls and Joe got spooked by a tractor backfiring which my cousin was starting because he was fixing the engine which had damage from the heat overheating it."
> ...


 
I'm sorry but this just totally made my day. I just about peed myself laughing. Freaking hilarious.


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

I saw a real winner this evening on CL. Seems like she should be paying someone to take him. Seriously. Click the link and look at the pictures - and explain to me why ANYONE would actually pay this seller MONEY for this poor creature.




> Dead Broke horse for sale - $500 (Indiana)
> 
> I have a 22 year old Registered sorrel quarter horse up for sale (Winrock Onlee). He stands around 15.2HH. He is a very kind a gentle horse but needs some work because he is a little pushy. I have ridden him bareback as well as in a saddle. His great granddad is Sugar Bars and his great great granddad is Three Bars. He IS NOT sound WITHOUT shoes. His feet were badly neglected when I got him a couple months ago and I have him on a farriers formula. he had a nasty abscess that was drained and treated by my vet. The souls of his feet are soft in both front feet so he will need to have pads put under his shoes. he is a beautiful mover when he jogs and lopes on soft ground. I can do anything with him and he just doesn't care. He falls asleep when you brush him or handle his feet. He has gained about a hundred pounds since I have gotten him but he still needs more weight for his height. I am only selling because he is very dominate with a small herd and is food aggressive toward other animals. He would not be good in a run in stall he would need a place of his own to eat, as he does not like to share. With people he is a puppy dog. he is the first to greet you and the last to leave you. I can take him away from other horses and the barn with no problem but he has become too attached to my other gelding and when i take my other gelding away he gets very upset and i have to put him in a stall or he will try to run through the fence. I am not looking to make a profit off of him i just want back what I have put into him. He would be a great lesson horse, trail horse or pasture pal. I was told he will be sound with shoes so we will see when i have them put on. He does have a broken withers but the vet said it didn't bother him one bit. I don't want to sell him but I am getting a mare and my husband said one has to go before i get another one so unfortunately my Rock star has been nominated to go. He is a must see. I will only allow him to go to an approved home he needs special care until he is back to what he should be. he was badly neglected in the past and he needs lots of food ad attention. I am not totally firm on my price so any REASONABLE offer will be considered.


Dead Broke horse for sale


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

^ Oh WOW. Broken withers? Am I the only one who is confused as to how that isn't considered a huge problem?


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> I saw a real winner this evening on CL. Seems like she should be paying someone to take him. Seriously. Click the link and look at the pictures - and explain to me why ANYONE would actually pay this seller MONEY for this poor creature.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So he is sound enough to ride, but half of the ad talks about how bad his feet are. Something isn't right.
And broken withers? WTF? When would that not be a problem?


----------



## Indyhorse (Dec 3, 2009)

Not only the broken withers, but she claims he is sound in shoes (and pads) yey she also implies in the ad that she has not put shoes on him at this point - so how does she know how well he rides or if he's "deadbroke" (unless she is riding him while he's lame, hardly conclusive to how he is trained). Not to mention how would she know he's sound in shoes if she hasn't had him in shoes. 

So basically, she has an old, sickly, thin, broke down and crippled horse that is pushy, food aggressive, and runs through fences. And she wants someone to both take him off her hands AND give her 500 bucks for doing her this favor?


----------



## ShezaFlashofGold (Jul 28, 2010)

JustDressageIt said:


> "Great deadbroke horse for sale... will trade for something well broke."
> 
> 
> 
> ... uh what?


Yes, this one is the best!!! Are people really that stupid???


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

One my friend told me she saw

White mare for sale. Going cheap. Dead broke but bucks ocassionaly if kicked while in walk. Being sold as I am finding a white coat to hard to keep clean


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Indyhorse said:


> *I am only selling because he is very dominate with a small herd *and is food aggressive toward other animals.
> ...
> I don't want to sell him *but I am getting a mare and my husband said one has to go before i get another one* so unfortunately my Rock star has been nominated to go.
> 
> Dead Broke horse for sale


It also sounds like neither of these is the case, and she's trying to make excuses so she don't sound bad or something. But forgot there was already one up there. :lol:


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

ShezaFlashofGold said:


> Yes, this one is the best!!! Are people really that stupid???


 
Maybe they mean that they're selling their dead broke horse, but would be willing to trade for something equally dead broke/well trained. I don't think it was supposed to be read as a contradiction, just that if they have a horse to trade, it would need to be well broken as well. 

I dunno, that's just what I got out of it.


----------



## Supermane (Sep 23, 2007)

I saw a "dead-broke" horse up for sale. The reason for the low price? The mare freaked out on a trail ride and dragged her rider through a forest, breaking four ribs and shattering her arm. They said they think she got a bug in her ear...
http://washingtondc.craigslist.org/nva/grd/1887686501.html


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sorry, I have not read through the other posts and don't know if this has been posted yet...

It REALLY gets on my nerves when people say that they have lost a job or whatever(tight on budget) and can't afford to feed the horse. But they later go on to say that they also need room for next years foals! WTF! seriously?


----------



## teagan (Aug 16, 2010)

when i bought my 4 year old solid paint she has a scar on her side like 6 inches and the owner like its just a srape. and then she like when you ride her she flys backing up and rears but when i asked what she dose when you ride her the old owner said she just holds her head high so she wont be a great western horse


----------



## GreyRay (Jun 15, 2010)

Oh GOSH *Covers face in shame* Those poor hooves!

Horse Classifieds - Stunning Belgian Gelding

They have a hole butt load of horses for sale and it appears that they keep all of them cramped into dirty stalls...


----------



## Lollypoppah (Aug 8, 2010)

"Great Jumper, MUST BE STABLED"


----------



## Brithorse1996 (May 25, 2010)

Haha we have a fence jumper here =P


----------



## JekkaLynn (May 21, 2010)

I knew a fence jumper who would only jump out of the indoor areana. could be turned out in the field with a fence that is a single board an waist height and bits of rope and branchs just tied or propped against things and would never jump out. Put her in the indoor areana with the 5 foot gate and she would jump out everytime.


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

The one thing I CANNOT stand is the people who do bother to put a picture on their ad but the picture SUCKS! I hate it! If you have the time to snap a picture at least try to make it one where you can see the horse.

Let's play which is worse?

horses








horse










mares








10 yr. old tenn. walker









My Favorite (there's a horse in this picture?)
tb gelding


----------



## Benny (Mar 10, 2010)

Haha! I love that grey mare. It's mainly blurred just at her. The grass in the background isn't blurry like that. xD


----------



## AngelEquestrian (Jul 15, 2010)

"For sale as overstocked, sold with covering, will swap for broodmare"

:/ this country worries me.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

The women I bought Sonya from had a great excuse. 

Why are you selling her?
"Well, the old lady I bought her from was selling the 3 of them together as a package deal. I only wanted the other 2, but she wouldn't sell them to me without her. I'm sending her for meat in a couple weeks if she doesn't sell. I just don't want her."


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

well thats cruel..


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

To comment on an earlier ad, broken withers are actually not an issue. Once they are healed, they look rather weird, but the horse has no permanent issues other than having a bit of a difficult time fitting a saddle. Generally when withers are broken, it is just the top of the wings that get broken off, and given time off to heal, proper pain management, and care, most horses heal fine and can go back to doing whatever they were doing before they broke their withers. If it is recent though, then it is a big issue. 
I once went to look at a horse, the ad stated that it was a Thoroughbred Arabian cross mare, who was I think they said 12 or something like that, great horse sweet personality ect. ect. ect. Well when we went out to look at the horse, it was most definately a purebred Arabian, no thoroughbred what so ever, at least 20, ribby and thin, there was NO tack in sight, just the halter and lead rope on the railing. They got on the horse and rode her bareback, all the while saying she was an awesome horse, fortunately we had my god sister with us who is an experienced horse person, so she hopped on, and then ask very nicely where the saddle and bridle were, so we could saddle her up, and the owner got a bit nervous, and said that they thought they had one in the garage, they'd have to dig around a bit, but that the horse does fine without one. We left after my god sister rode her, and she said that most likely the horse probably had issues with the saddle for whatever reason, and that it wasn't worth it trying to find out when the owners started getting evasive.


----------



## dressagebelle (May 13, 2009)

Oh and my Thoroughbred I ended up getting, we went to look at her, and they were actually very accurate with what they said in the ad, and she was a very nice horse, but I wanted to see her turned out first to see how she moved without a rider and saddle on her first, and the daughter whom the horse was for, was like "Oh, don't turn her out, she goes crazy, and then you won't be able to control her when you get on", I turned her out anyways, and she was awesome, got on her, and again she was very much push button nice calm quiet, beautiful over fences. Well she was tacked up in a twisted wire full cheek, a standing martingale that was so short that she couldn't even really properly pull her head up to get over the fences, and even when I was riding with loops in my reins because I didn't want to touch her face, she went beautifully. It was a classic case of rich child wants horse, so parents go out and buy whatever horse the daughter likes, so they ended up getting a 7 year old Thoroughbred mare for their daughter who had never ridden before in her life, and the entire year they had the mare the only person who rode her was the trainer on site, because the daughter couldn't handle her. After I went and looked at her, and was going to set up a vet check, we got a call, and they dropped the price again, and said that she had to be gone by the end of the week because they didn't want to pay another month of board, and if I didn't get her, they'd send her to auction. Needless to say I got a heck of a deal on an awesome horse, but the owners left a sour taste in my mouth.


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

"Oh we're selling Magic (Not real name) because we don't have enough room in the paddock and because Jane (Not real name) is quitting riding. We'll sell her to you cheaper (Au$2,000 cheaper mind you) because we trust you and think you'll do a good job because you did a good job with Joe (who hasn't competed in yonks because I don't event/jump anymore)."

So Mum was like "You don't have time or room for this horse until you finish final year and sell two others". In the meantime the sellers have purchased two new horses - one for Jane and her daughter. 
"Oh Jane, thought you weren't riding anymore,"
"Magic is too heavy on the bit and downhill for me, so I bought Dust"
A successful, medium graded dressage horse is heavy on the bit and downhill? Alarm bells go off and so I begin the search for a different horse =P


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes, we picked Sonya up the day before she would be going to meat. If we didn't pick her up....


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Not really a terrible excuse, but when I bought Flash the owner told me she was selling because she didn't have time for him. I was later told by the lady who owned him previous to her that when she mounted him he would just stand there and she could not make him go..


----------



## horseluver250 (Oct 28, 2009)

I just saw one the other day on craigslist. They were selling their gelding because he bucked. And "did not buck until he watched another horse we were training do it. We believe he was mocking him." (Yes mocking him haha). They did not have the time to retrain him because of the other horses they were training.


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh lol. Or what about, when the horse is too thin, *Oh, hes just skinny cause hes a boy and worried about his self image.*

I totally did a double take on that one. True Story, told to me about an anemic colt


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I have had a lot of horses over the years-sold very few-I hate doing that. I've had horses that I've paid thousands for & a couple of "free" ones. All have been treated equally. Now, due to things beyond my control-(hubby needed emergency surgery-bills over $45,000) my last 2 loves will have to be re-homed. I'll probably relenquish to a rescue-found one that follows the horse for at least a year & takes them back if they are not being cared for in a proper manner.My horses are in their early 20's but sound & I do ride them. It's a heart-breaker for sure.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I never did get the "great deals on weanlings/yearlings to make room.for next years foal crop!"
They aren't crops. And if you don't have room or can't sell what you are producing, maybe you shouldn't breed anymore...


----------



## iRide Ponies (Aug 10, 2012)

haviris said:


> Well that one doesn't make since, it was still A sized, but large A, maybe they were planning on letting their kids ride it. I don't agree w/ riding minis (although I just go w/ the 20% rule, and wouldn't have a problem w/ a kid small enough), but I don't understand buying a mini for a kid to ride, if they want something the kid can ride buy a pony! For one thing, how long would the kid have? Not long before they've out grown it and it's back for sale.



Oooooh, actually i disagree.

I know this little girl/pony lead rein combination from my local show circut... the kids like, 2, and rides on a lunge lead a Large Cat B mini pony. Shes had it for a year and is no way too big for it.. Her legs don't go halfway down its belly! They are a great pair, shes always patting it and bending down giving it kisses in the middle of a class. She would be albsolutely dwarfed on a larger pony but o her mini she really seems to enjoy herself.

Altho I kinda question letting a 2yr old on a horse, she wears a back protecter, helmet, safety stirrups and everything, ad the mini seems to have beautiful manners so I guess its cool.


----------



## Bobthebuilder (Jan 8, 2012)

One thing I've seen numerous times is "Has a great sense of humor". 
What.


----------



## Saranda (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, that generally might mean that the horse doeas lots of goofy stuff, is to some level mouthy and/or pushy and, quite possible, also fearless to new objects + curious. Sum this all up and you get a bold horse who likes interacting with stuff and playing around = "good sense of humor".


----------

